# Koi fish pond



## Tundraman83 (Aug 16, 2013)

Customer wants (has built) a nice little fish pond in his backyard. He wanted to get the stupid solar spots for his aquatic plants, waterfalls etc,.. Would like to stay away from line voltage lights due to the cost of labor...Havent done any landscape lighting before, your thoughts and advice is very appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Solar = dead fish:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Tundraman83 said:


> Customer wants (has built) a nice little fish pond in his backyard. He wanted to get the stupid solar spots for his aquatic plants, waterfalls etc,.. Would like to stay away from line voltage lights due to the cost of labor...Havent done any landscape lighting before, your thoughts and advice is very appreciated! Thanks!


Here is my pond, I've had it 15 years. 
If he doesn't have a large pond the plants won't be able to keep the water clean. He will have to use a pump to move a lot of water just to air rate it. My pond is about 8x10x3 deep. I toss a dual fish tank air pump in for the winter. I run a waterfall to mix the water and keep the O2 up. I do not use a filter since the plants are large enough to clean the water. But I change about 1/4 of it every two weeks. I use the old water for the trees nearby. 
It is a lot of work to get a pond stable enough to do its own thing. But you have to move the water. I only feed the fish very early and very late in the season. They eat bugs the rest of the time.
I have normal yard light spots hitting things. I bought a Solar light house and after a year rebuilt it for a yard light inside of it.

I tried solar spots and they stink, a waste of $$.


btw: my pond is offline right now for cleaning, my fish became dinner for a raccoon family. I watched and just chuckled.


----------



## Tundraman83 (Aug 16, 2013)

*pond*

Thank you for your feedback! You clearly have a very well established pond! I dont know if this guy knows the maintenance that is involved with such a thing. I do, as I have had aquariums for quite some time now and you do have to pay attention. He wants to put some general lighting around the pond as he has a nice little court yard all fenced in with a hot tub in one corner, all custom paver work for the patio etc,..


----------

